# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > [Signature] Illidan_000's Signature Service @@ GET YOUR SIG NOW! @@

## Illidan_000

*Illidan_000's* *Signature Service*


Hey guys, decided to make my own signature service here for people that need a nice signature to use on this forum.
So let me make this clear, you make a request using the 'Request Form' below and then wait for your signature to be completed! So check out the thread regularly to see if it's done or not.  :Smile: 

Here's my show-off so you can understand what styles I use while making a signature and if it fits your request: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/genera...over-time.html


*Request Form:*


```
Size (in pixels):
Render:
Text:
Subtext (optional):
Colors preferred (optional):
Extra (optional):
```

*Optional - you leave it up to me!



So.. *waiting* your requests! :wave:

----------


## Skalla

I'll be the first to try it out then

Size (in pixels): almost As your current signature. (thin but not too long, imagine cutting your current signature off, about where his left hand ends.)
Render: http://www.planetrenders.net/renders...lenightelf.png
Text: Skalla
Subtext (optional): do whatever you wish
Colors preferred (optional): do whatever you wish
Extra (optional): do whatever you wish

----------


## d3rrial

You can make me one aswell...
Size: 400x130
Render: Choose a random one
Text: _SkHiEnEgP_
Subtext: MMOwned Donor
And the rest whatever you wish.
If you don't want to make one with a random render, just don't do one  :Wink: 

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Dobbs

Size (in pixels): 450* 150
Render: [spoiler] 

or 

[/spoiler]
Text: Dobbs
Colors preferred (optional): What ever fits the render.
Extra (optional): Have fun with it.

----------


## Illidan_000

@Skalla here's your request:




@_SkHiEnEgP_:




@Dobbs will work on your request tomorrow. 4 AM here at the moment will go to sleep.  :Smile:

----------


## alj03

Size (in pixels): 450x150
Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb.../zaelotio8.png
Text: alj03
Subtext (optional): MMOwned
Colors preferred (optional):
Extra (optional):

----------


## Illidan_000

@Dobbs here's your request:




@alj03: coming soon!  :Smile:

----------


## d3rrial

I like. But could you please change the text of mine? The Font is not quite fitting... Also you can leave away the Subtext... It doesn't look so good on that Sig  :Wink:

----------


## Illidan_000

Here you go mate:




@alj03 here you go:

----------


## alj03

Thanks Illidan_.

----------


## ramble

Size (in pixels): As your curret : )

Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...serrender2.png or this link http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...h&cat=0&pos=16

Text: Ramble the Freak
Subtext : Knight-Lieutenant
Colors preferred : Some flashy, i don't know really you choise you seem good at this  :Smile: 
Extra: what ever u wish

----------


## Illidan_000

@ramble could you choose a render from planetrenders.net? something background-less. I'm not that good at cutting renders tbh.

----------


## Skalla

Looks great! Thanks alot! +rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## Illidan_000

Your welcome mate. Glad ya like it.

----------


## d3rrial

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Illidan_000

Your very welcome mate. Waiting more requests!

----------


## Dobbs

Thanks man, +Rep

----------


## Opirity

Size (in pixels): 400x130
Render: just a plain TRANSPARENT TEXT (look at extras for style)
Text: NiLSWORLD
Subtext (optional): - 
Colors preferred (optional): -
Extra (optional): awesome glowing effect and 8bit style

----------


## Dobbs

I know I already requested a sig, but can you do me an avatar?

Size: (same as yours)
Text: Dobbs
Extra: focus on the text, and just a plain background

Thanks man really happy if you could do this.

----------


## Erase

> I know I already requested a sig, but can you do me an avatar?
> 
> Size: (same as yours)
> Text: Dobbs
> Extra: focus on the text, and just a plain background
> 
> Thanks man really happy if you could do this.


 *You currently have 2 signatures ontop of eachother. It stretches the page a bit. Fix it.*

----------


## Illidan_000

@Dobbs here you go, hope you like it since I am not familiar with these kind of avatars. :P




@ephecat: I cannot promise anything really so far since I've never made such kind of tags before.

----------


## Skalla

No rush at all but i'd love it if you made a fitting avatar to my sig, if you get the time  :Smile:  no need for the form, just do as you seems fitting  :Smile:

----------


## Illidan_000

Here ya go mate:



or




Waiting more requests!  :Smile:

----------


## Grif

Since i do approve of both skill and time you guys put into these sigs. I'll go on and request one from you too, since i didnt give out better rep than for this work.
Id request one like this:

 Size : 450x100
Text: Sylvestra
Subtext: <Revelations>
Render: Anything you can see going good with a Human female Rogue theme, or one itself with a nice background.

----------


## Illidan_000

@Grif here's your signature. I had to create the human female rogue by myself with WoW Model Viewer and equip it. Hope you like it, the size was not that comfortable for me but I tried to do something.

----------


## Grif

Brilliant, i LOVE it.+rep!

----------


## Illidan_000

Thanks and your welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## Hartstock

Size (in pixels):size of your current sig
Render:Planet Renders Gallery - Top rated/Fantasy life
Text: Hartstock
Subtext (optional): I choose to live in a fantasy
Colors preferred (optional): hmm black and red, to fit the render, or what you think looks good
Extra (optional): up to you

----------


## Illidan_000

@Hartstock here you go:

----------


## Zorek

Size (in pixels): 400x150
Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...596/tyrael.png
Text: Zorek

If you don't mind, could you make 2 of the same signature, having one say "Terje1510" instead of "Zorek".

Thanks :]

----------


## Kitsuji

Size (in pixels): Your current, pardon mu stupidity.
Render: Planet Renders Gallery - Video/Console Game Renders/129 Magikarp
Text: Kitsuji
Subtext (optional): I'm cool, because I'm useless.
Colors preferred (optional): Blue-ish.. As if it were underwater :]
Extra (optional):Please make the Text and subject very legible.

Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Illidan_000

Here ya go guys, hope you like them.


@Zorek:






@Kitsuji: Tried a vector style signature for you. Since it fits the best for that render.

----------


## andykh

Size (in pixels): 450x150
Render: http://www.esportsea.com/global/medi...video_response (Feel free to use other picture while he's in that pose)
Text: andykh
Subtext (optional): MMOwned Donator
Colors preferred (optional): Blue/Your Choice
Extra (optional): Feel free to go creative on this one

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Illidan_000

@andykh: You're request was quite hard, i've tried to use my creativity on this one, and I have low expectations that you will like it. :P So here you go:

----------


## andykh

> @andykh: You're request was quite hard, i've tried to use my creativity on this one, and I have low expectations that you will like it. :P So here you go:


Hah, its comical, just as I wanted it =) Thanks!

I did confuse myself a bit over this one, said Donator instead of Contributor, my bad though! (I've been a Donator for so long.. Hardly getting used to Contrib! xD)

----------


## Hartstock

thanks alot illidan, very nice work!!!

----------


## ohmaigawd

You can make me one aswell...
Size: 400x130
Render: Google: rezultat iskanja slik za http://planetrenders.net/renders/albums/userpics/121748/Draenei_Warrior1.png
Text: Ohmaigawd
Colors: As you wish  :Smile:

----------


## Illidan_000

@Hartstock: here's your actual request. :P




@Ohmaigawd: here you go mate.




@ramble: here you go mate, sorry for the delay!

----------


## Zorek

> Here ya go guys, hope you like them.
> 
> 
> @Zorek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot  :Big Grin:  Those look awesome. +Rep,

----------


## omfgwtflolmfao

Size (in pixels):450x150
Render:Planet Renders Gallery: Click image to close this window
Text: omfgwtflolmfao
Subtext (optional): N/A
Colors preferred (optional): Choose w/e
Extra (optional): N/A

----------


## Kitsuji

Thanks man +REP ^_^

----------


## The Toxic Deer

Size (in pixels):450x150
Text:The Toxic Deer
Planet Renders Gallery: Click image to close this window
The rest is up to you man  :Big Grin:

----------


## noes

Nvm
-filler-

----------


## Illidan_000

@omfgwtflolmfao: Here ya go! 




@The Toxic Deer: Here you go.




Hope ya like them!  :Smile:

----------


## Lemour

I would love to request a signature, created by you Illidan_000.

Size (in pixels): 450x150
Text: VikK
The other options i would like you to choose. I love getting suprised.

Thanks :Smile:

----------


## The Toxic Deer

aw man that sig is so damn awesome with org in the background  :Big Grin:

----------


## Illidan_000

> I would love to request a signature, created by you Illidan_000.
> 
> Size (in pixels): 450x150
> Text: VikK
> The other options i would like you to choose. I love getting suprised.
> 
> Thanks


 Well are you a fan or anything?  :Smile:  To give me an idea on what you like.


@The Toxic Deer: glad you like it mate.

----------


## ramble

wheres mine?  :Smile:  You said it was done :P

----------


## Illidan_000

Check page 3 mate. anyway ill link it again here.

----------


## Lemour

> Well are you a fan or anything?  To give me an idea on what you like.
> 
> 
> @The Toxic Deer: glad you like it mate.


Well, not a fan... But i love how you create your signs and i like your ideas  :Smile:  

Now for my request... I dont rly know what to pick, but I want something cool.
I think you can make something awesome with the stuffs you have  :Smile:  And as I said before, I love getting suprised  :Wink:

----------


## Erase

> Well, not a fan... But i love how you create your signs and i like your ideas  
> 
> Now for my request... I dont rly know what to pick, but I want something cool.
> I think you can make something awesome with the stuffs you have  And as I said before, I love getting suprised


 *Change or to of, and you have another meaning. He asks if you are a fan of anything, so that he can get a render from it.*

----------


## Lemour

> *Change or to of, and you have another meaning. He asks if you are a fan of anything, so that he can get a render from it.*


Oh my....:confused: I'm sorry for getting that wrong, ill blame that i have not slept in about 20 hours ><

Well I'm a big fan of Battlefield  :Smile: 

So, try that  :Wink:

----------


## Dobbs

Illidan Gz on contributor, was gonna put it on ur wall, but won't let me

----------


## Illidan_000

Thanks Dobbs and vikk understood what you want.  :Smile:

----------


## sgtmas2006

Size (in pixels): 450x150
Render: Planet Renders Gallery - Information
Text: Killerry
Subtext (optional): Below Killerry:Owner of Destruction
Below Owner of Destuction: <Carpe Diem.>
Colors preferred (optional): Blue And Green flames. All over everything.
Extra (optional):And get rid of that terrabad logo next to the goblin, plzkthx.

----------


## Illidan_000

@vikk: here you go mate, hope you like the sig.




@sgtmas2006: I'm pretty sure that there is no goblin in that render. :P And please be more specific on the text(s) you want, I didn't quite understand.

----------


## Dobbs

He done the wrong link

----------


## Lemour

Oh my... I like it ALOT! Thank you Illidan_000  :Smile:  Great job!

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 AM ----------

I'v got a new problem here... When i tryes to save the signature it says " Remote file is too large ". Help me please, or what is it im doing wrong?
Could you edit it so i can fit it in this forum?, would be awesome... Thanks again!

----------


## Grif

Gratz. on Contributor, and really good work keep it up !

----------


## alj03

> Oh my... I like it ALOT! Thank you Illidan_000  Great job!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 AM ----------
> 
> I'v got a new problem here... When i tryes to save the signature it says " Remote file is too large ". Help me please, or what is it im doing wrong?
> Could you edit it so i can fit it in this forum?, would be awesome... Thanks again!


Did you put this into the sig? http://i37.tinypic.com/idu4n4.jpg with [IMG][/IMG] tags around it?

----------


## Illidan_000

@vikk it should work. try again.

@Grif thanks a lot mate.

----------


## Lemour

> Did you put this into the sig? http://i37.tinypic.com/idu4n4.jpg with [IMG][/IMG] tags around it?


Yeah i have... When i tryed with [IMG] http://i37.tinypic.com/idu4n4.jpg [/IMG] a message showed up " Invalid File "  :Frown: 
(Without the space)

----------


## Illidan_000

Make sure you don't write anything else in the signature box, just that signature nothing else. Then press save.

----------


## d3rrial

Gratz to contrib  :Wink:

----------


## Lemour

> Make sure you don't write anything else in the signature box, just that signature nothing else. Then press save.


http://i37.tinypic.com/idu4n4.jpg >Remote file is too large :/

----------


## Illidan_000

Well it has only 70kb? What could be wrong.

----------


## Lemour

"Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 500 by 100 pixels or 19.5 KB (whichever is smaller)."  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Illidan_000

Does this work?



Try this one

----------


## Lemour

> Does this work?
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one


I'm still getting the error message " Unable to save image "  :Frown: 

---------- Post added at 05:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 AM ----------

I think it works now  :Smile:  Thank you so much again Illidan  :Smile:

----------


## Illidan_000

Your welcome mate.  :Smile:

----------


## Lemour

Hi again Illidan  :Smile: 

Fancy making me a Avatar inspired by Battlefield? That would be awesome.
Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Zomtorg

Size (in pixels): 450x150
Render: Choose something cool  :Stick Out Tongue: ... Like Shadowmoon Valley with a blood elf rogue with T6 and the glaives jumping over somebody and just make him stand cool and some blood on the right side or something.If it isn't possible to make him attack,just make him stand cool^^If you think of something nice,make it.I like the unexpected things  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Text: Uzkill
Subtext (optional): Blood Elf Rogue
Colors preferred (optional):Black,green,( and if you want like those yellow exploding stars in shadowmoon valley as in the background)
Extra (optional):

Thanks a lot  :Smile:

----------


## Illidan_000

@Zomtorg here you go

----------


## Zomtorg

Oh so awesome man!!! Thanks a lot! +rep ofc  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Slikker

Size (in pixels): 400x130
Render: Planet Renders Gallery - Information
Text: Slikker
Subtext (optional): Farmer
Colors preferred (optional): Purple, Blue (Your choice really)
Extra (optional):

----------


## ramble

mine looks great thanks

----------


## Zomtorg

Btw i have the same problem :S. Mine is ~80 KB,and the max is 19,5 and when i try to upload it,it says unable to save :/.

----------


## Herbalism

Size (in pixels): 450x100
Render: Can't register at planetrender > :Frown: . Preferably some plant, like a marijuana plant.
Text: Herbalism
Subtext (optional): 
Colors preferred (optional):Green (dark and bright)
Extra (optional):

----------


## SeBe

Size: 350x100
Render: Something cool from Mass Effect 2  :Smile: 
Text: SeBe
Colors: Redish & Yellowish, but not too bright.

I can't seem to upload sigs. Do they have to be under 18 kb? Alot of people are way over that.

----------


## BrightChild

> Here you go mate:


Nice job on the Hulk one, i like it a lot.

----------


## arank76

Size (in pixels): 400x130
Render: paly picture by arank76 - Photobucket

Would like my paladin to look like that if possible.

Text: Antioch
Subtext (optional): 
Colors preferred (optional): Not picky
Extra (optional): Not picky

----------


## Maccer

Hey man, are you still making sigs? If yes, here is my request:

Text: Wude
Subtext (optional): Under that World Of Warcraft logo: Explorer
Image: http://www.asian-central.com/stuffas...craft-logo.jpg or any similiar WOW pic.
Image size: The biggest that is accepted on mmowned.
Extra (optional): If you could make it so it fits in, like a WOW font or something... Thanks!  :Smile:

----------

